# Trying to buy an adsl modem in Toronto



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Can anyone help me find a place that sells this rare beast? I can't seem to find one anywhere.

My mother's modem is fried, and she's becoming increasingly distraught without access to her email. Does anyone know where I can find such a beast? I'm just looking for your run of the mill alcatel or 3com external modem, or even a router with a built in ADSL modem.

TIA


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

*Gentek ADSL Modem*

Hey pimephalis. I've sold and used quite a few Gentek ADSL modems. I could get you an external Gentek BB0062 ADSL modem. 










This would sell for $99. 

I have the Gentek BB0074 which has a 4 port router and 802.11b base station and a USB print server (Which can work with a Mac with some tweaking) This one sells for $199... 

You should double check with your ISP that it will work with their service. I use it with Golden Triangle in Kitchener which is essentially the Bell Sympatico network. 

(I work at Carbon Computing during the week right now while we are setting up for a new Kitchener location )


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

have you tried ebay? i picked up an alcatel speedtouch home for my parents for $1. most of the dsl modems sell there for less than $50, and there's quite a few in the gta. i agree with carbonjohn, check with your isp which models are compatible with their service before you buy.

you could also try buy and sell magazine 

good luck,

miguel


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Sympatico gave me a speedstream 5200 modem that is still in the box (i have my own modem), i don't know if that is an adsl modem or a regular dsl modem. ?

But if it is what you need, i'll sell it to you for a fair price (comes with cables and phone jacks and everything you should need, minus computer of course). 
300 bux (  )

or whatever you can get one for in ebay. shipping included.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*ADSL modem/routers combo*

pick your poision

wired version
http://www.dlink.ca/broadband/product.php?BID=4

wireless 'b' version
http://www.dlink.ca/broadband/product.php?BID=5

wireless 'g' version
http://www.dlink.ca/broadband/product.php?BID=6


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I think I have an Alcatel Speedtouch Home sitting around in the closet. I'd sell it for $40 if you want it. Email me at [email protected] if you're interested.

A7


----------

